# Looking for custom hard cover book templates



## nsupanda (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm looking for templates for Mpix Hardcover Photo Books (preferably with Custom Covers) suitable for High School Seniors (10"x10" or 8.5"x11"). I guess this may be an opportunity for you designers to sell me your products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Please provide a link if possible, thanks!


----------



## STOFFEL (Jan 5, 2010)

I actually wrote her website down in my go-to book.  I happened upon her website after I posted this thread.  I'm still looking for other options, but again I love her designs too If you use the "Picture Book" theme, one of the Layout options is just a big grey box. This means the picture you drag there will take up the entire page. If you import your iScrapbook pages into iPhoto and make every page of the book use that Layout option, then you will get a book from Apple with your custom design. You would have to use US Letter pages only though.


----------

